# Gutes Mail-Programm gesucht

## RealGeizt

Hi

Ich suche ein Programm, um Mails zu verschicken.

So in der Art wie Outlook wäre nicht schlecht aber muss nicht sein.

Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen?

RealGeizt

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich suche ein Programm, um Mails zu verschicken.
> 
> So in der Art wie Outlook wäre nicht schlecht aber muss nicht sein.
> ...

 

ich verwende evolution das kommt outlook sehr nahe. kmail ist auch nicht schlecht aber sehr mühsam in der handhabung mit mehreren mailaccounts.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## ts77

ich nutze gern sylpheed (nicht -claws), ist stabil schnell und kann alles was ich brauche  :Wink: .

Wenn du unbedingt was outlook-ähnliches haben willst, dann mußt du evolution nehmen, hab mich damit aber nie anfreunden können.

----------

## toskala

evolution ruhlt

----------

## Ragin

Evolution ist eines der besten E-Mail Client Programme.

Es besitzt eine Menge Funktionen, ist schnell und stabil und trotzdem noch sehr leicht zu handhaben.

----------

## toskala

naja, über schnell diskutieren wir mal net aber umfangreich  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ragin

Also bei mir läuft es recht schnell.

Es braucht zwar ein paaar sekündchen um zu starten, läuft danach aber recht fix...

----------

## wudmx

und wenn du eher konsolenprogramme wie ich bevorzugst, dann nimm mutt! ich arbeite einfach gerne mit der tastatur und weniger mit der maus, und dafuer ist es genau richtig!

und zudem hast du keine konflikte mit irgendwelchen grafiklibraries und es ist verdammt ressourcenschonend!

----------

## hook

na ja ...ich benutze evolution, aber es ist nicht gerade mein ding ...ich denke aethera hat sehr gute chansen dass sie evolution, auf meinen desktop, aersaetzt wenn ich KDE wieder laufend habe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

also für performance ist evolution nicht gerade berühmt oder  bin ich hier der einzige bei dem es so ca. ne ne halbe minute dauert bis evolution sich mit dem pop3 server auf der gegenstelle einig ist und die mails dann zieht. also an meiner verbindung liegt es wohl nicht und es trifft eigentlich auf allen servern zu.  kmail ist da bei gleichen einstellungen viel fixer unterwegs. aethera sieht sehr interessant aus. ich fahre zur zeit ja auch evolution unter kde. das würd einem viele libraries sparen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## hook

bei mir ist evolution nicht nuhr ein wenig langsam (wie du's sagst) aber es ist auch instabil - einige optionen crashen es  :Confused:  ...und ich mag es nicht so eigentilich ...aethera sieht verdamt gut aus, aber ich muss noch mein ramstick austauchen, und emerge -e world laufen bis ich's wieder mit kde versuchen kann (hw probleme!!! :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## Schlummi

Einige benutzen auch sylpheed ich persönlich finde im mozilla-mailer genau das, was ich gesucht habe. :Smile: 

----------

## hopfe

Verwende auch den Mozilla Mail Client, da ich mit ihm ohne Probleme unter WinXP und Linux auf die gleichen Maildaten zugreifen kann.

Auch der Junkfilter ist recht praktisch.

----------

## koba

ich benutze seit fast einem jahr sylpheed, und hab mittlerweile einige mails drin (mailinglisten mit bis zu 12000 mails).

sylpheed arbeitet auch mit grossen mailbestand recht schnell und vor allen dingen stabil.

gruss koba

----------

## ttaw

so dann sage ich auch mal meine Meinung zum Thema Mailclient   :Twisted Evil: 

Rein optisch ist Evolution für Gnome am schönsten.

Funktionell ist der Mail-Client von Mozilla 1.3 (gibts auch einzeln, weiß jetzt nur den Namen nicht) mit Abstand das Beste.

Er kommt besser mit den verschiedenen IMAP Servern klar, hat anti-Spam Funktionen etc und stabiler ist es auch noch  :Smile: 

----------

## Neotux

hey! also ich weiss nich, was ihr alle gegen die schnelligkeit und stabilität habt... ich habe evolution 1.2.1 und lasses unter waimea laufen... 

Gecrasht isses bei mir noch nie! und das kommunizieren mit dem server dauert bei nem t-online server weniger als eine sekunde... 

das starten und beenden dauert so ca 3-4 sekunden, aber das iss auch schon alles, was zeit kostet...

habe insgesamt ca 600 Mails gespeichert

----------

## mo-ca

also ich nutze schon immer (seit ich gentoo hab) sylpheed.

bin jetzt aber auf die -claws variante umgestiegen, was aber keinen so großen unterschied mitbringt.

es is übersichtlich, schnell und stabil

----------

## citizen428

Nachdem ich eine ganze Weile lang Evolution verwendet habe, und danach so einige Mailer ausprobierte, bin ich bei sylpheed-claws gelandet.

Faktoren die für mich wichtig waren:

*) Keine Abhängigkeiten zu KDE-Bibliotheken

*) Kein Ballast wie ToDo-Listen usw. die ich ohnehin nie benutze

*) Schnell und gut konfigurierbar

*) Einfache GnuPG-Integration

All das und noch mehr hab ich bei sylpheed-claws gefunden, und seit ich nun einen Bayesian Spamfilter verwende bin ich eigentlich wunschlos glücklich.

Als Newsreader kann man es übrigens auch noch verwenden, und nachdem ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel im Usenet unterwegs bin wie früher, reicht mir das auch...

----------

## Omikron

falls du unter outlook schon einiges an daten gesammelt hast und die gerne übernehmen willst, dann empfiehlt sich wohl evolution. unter http://outport.sourceforge.net/ gibts ein migrationstool. es kommt zumindest mit kontakten, kalender und aufgaben von outlook xp zurecht, mehr hab ich nicht getestet.

bevor mich jemand steinigt... ich habe keine ahnung, ob der outlook-import nicht auch mit den anderen genannten mail-clients geht. mir ist die frage des mail-clients "nur" für mail eh egal... dank imap kann ich jederzeit den client wechseln, ohne mails zu verlieren oder importieren zu müssen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich bin Spruce Nutzer, ich finds ideal und nicht so aufgemotzt wie evolution  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

merci für eure posts.

ich glaube ich werde evolution probieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## knorke

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> also ich nutze schon immer (seit ich gentoo hab) sylpheed.
> 
> bin jetzt aber auf die -claws variante umgestiegen, was aber keinen so großen unterschied mitbringt.
> 
> es is übersichtlich, schnell und stabil

 

hehe eventuell mal zum augenarzt oder so    :Surprised: 

die unterschiede sind selbst für laien zu sehen...

wer evolution benutzt kann übrigens auch gleich wintendo verwenden...

----------

## toskala

evolution nutz @knorke   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## knorke

 *toskala wrote:*   

> evolution nutz @knorke  

 

war nun spass. prost

[img:a4ca9385c5]http://forum.tjc.ca/images/smiles/new_all_coholic.gif[/img:a4ca9385c5]  [img:a4ca9385c5]http://forum.tjc.ca/images/smiles/gsBeer.gif[/img:a4ca9385c5] 

 [img:a4ca9385c5]http://forum.tjc.ca/images/smiles/puke.gif[/img:a4ca9385c5]

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ich benutze gar kein E-Mail-Programm. Habe mir einen Imap-Server draufgemacht und Imp(Horde) installiert (natürlich dann auch eien Apache). Somit habe ich immer das gleiche Interface, ob zu hause oder unterwegs. Und lokal am Rechner ist es über das Webfrontend auch nicht gerade langsam.

----------

## wudmx

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ich benutze gar kein E-Mail-Programm. Habe mir einen Imap-Server draufgemacht und Imp(Horde) installiert (natürlich dann auch eien Apache). Somit habe ich immer das gleiche Interface, ob zu hause oder unterwegs. Und lokal am Rechner ist es über das Webfrontend auch nicht gerade langsam.

 

das waer mir eindeutig zu langsma... wenn ich die mailinglisten durchgeh, muss es schnell gehen bei so vielen mails.. deine loesung scheint mir nur fuer geringen mailaufwand praktikabel zu sein... selbst mit dsl!

----------

## moe

@wudmux Er hat den Server doch lokal laufen..

Ich benutze auch sylpheed, stabil und schnell.. Hab vor einer Weile mal nach einer Alternative gesucht, aber keine gefunden.

Balsa ist vielleicht noch erwähnenswert.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## wudmx

ja, aber so wie ich das verstanden hab liest er desoefteren seine mails auch von remote... dann is mir webmail echt zu bloed! 

eins steht fest: es gibt fuer jeden geschmack ein passendes programm, das ist doch echt genial und zeigt die vielfalt, die es nunmal bei linux gibt! :-)

----------

## dewback

Warum wird denn mutt hier mit keiner Silbe erwähnt?

Ist zwar etwas tricky zu installieren und konfigurieren, aber wenns erstmal

läuft ist es sicherlich besser als alle GUI-Mailer.

Ein prima How-To zur Installation von mutt und seinen Freunden fetchmail,

procmail und nbsmtp auf unserem wunderbaren Betriebssystem gibt es hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml

----------

## wudmx

hab ich eigtl schon weiter oben erwaehnt... auf der ersten seite noch! mutt ist klasse, aber auf jeden fall geschmackssache! auf jeden fall fuer rechner zu empfehlen, die nicht einen athlon oder p4 aufweisen koennen...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm mutt ist sicherlich auch eine alternative. aber kann man bei dem überhaupt mehrere konten (pop3 und smtp) verwalten für einen user? und vor allem wie trivial ist bei mutt der umgang mit attachments?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## knorke

mutt ist nicht schlecht, nur leider benutzt es das mailbox format. schade. ich mag maildir mehr.

ansonsten wäre es ein optimaler ersatz für sylpheed-claws wenn ich mal unterwegens bin und mir nur mein screen attache (weil zb X-export über ssh zu lahm ist oder so)

falls jemand nen workaround für dieses problemchen kennt (zb ne komfortable möglichkeit mailbox <-> maildir zu konvertieren) bitte hier reinschreibseln  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

also auf maildir möchte ich auch nicht mehr verzichten. da kann man zur not auch mal ne mail auf der konsole lesen bzw. nach einer mail suchen. 

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## knorke

jap genau so ist es. so les ich zZ mails wenn ich unterwegs bin  :Smile: 

wäre mir aber schon lieber wenn ich alternativ noch nen kommandozeilen-MUA hätte. mutt wäre meine erste wahl... tja. WÄRE... wenn da nicht...

----------

## andreh

 *knorke wrote:*   

> mutt ist nicht schlecht, nur leider benutzt es das mailbox format. schade. ich mag maildir mehr.

 

*meep* Falsch. mutt ist sehr wohl in der Lage Maildir zu sprechen, so wie bei mir z.B.

 *knorke wrote:*   

> falls jemand nen workaround für dieses problemchen kennt (zb ne komfortable möglichkeit mailbox <-> maildir zu konvertieren) bitte hier reinschreibseln :)

 

http://perfectmaildir.home-dn.net/Last edited by andreh on Tue May 06, 2003 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## knorke

mutt mag maildir? na fetzt ja. morgen gleich mal rtfm machen und gucken wie ich mutt dazu überreden kann

danke andreh

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *knorke wrote:*   

> mutt mag maildir? na fetzt ja. morgen gleich mal rtfm machen und gucken wie ich mutt dazu überreden kann
> 
> danke andreh

 

hm wenn ich das aktuelle stable ebuild von mutt richtig interpretiere sollte das  out of box funktionieren

-->  *Quote:*   

> econf \
> 
> 		--sysconfdir=/etc/mutt \
> 
> 		--with-docdir=/usr/share/doc/mutt-$PVR \
> ...

 

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## andreh

```
$ man muttrc

       mbox_type

              Type: folder magic

              Default: mbox

              The default mailbox type used when creating new folders. May  be

              any of mbox, MMDF, MH and Maildir.
```

Viel muss man nicht machen. Du darfst allerdings nicht vergessen, wenn du z.B. procmail verwendest deine Rules zu aendern. Hinter jedem target mit Maildir einfach in "/" und gut ist. Am Anfang noch kurz ein Fix machen:

```
:0 Bfh

* H ?? !^Lines:

* -1^0

*  1^1 ^.*$

| formail -A "Lines: $="
```

damit korrigierst du dann die Anzahl der Zeilen in deiner Mail.

----------

## knorke

yo danke

hätt ich morgen nach rtfm sicher auch gesehen  :Smile: 

naja zeit gespart  :Smile: 

hehe

so ich geh pennen

n8

----------

